# Backyard terrain park (drop in project.)



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Me and friend have flirted with the idea of building a terrain park in his backyard on and off for quite awhile. We have built several boxes in the past, but we never really had suitable terrain. A few weeks ago we got fed up with insefficient terrain. We aren't swimming in cash, but we knew we needed something. Then, we found it: an old, disused swingset. To begin the transformation, we removed the "rock climbing wall" from the higher side of the playset. We removed all of the rocks and then remounted it on the lower side (Yay, universal mounts!)with left us with a pretty good drop in. Next we need to remove the sides and roof to increase clearences. This was handled easily. We aren't finished yet though, we ordered 2 more walls (spare parts) to add a couple extra runs. We left the walls on the higher part and have mounted several large halogen lights. We are currently in the process of removing the swings from the playset. We also plan on removing the old slide. We added in an old ski rack (easily holds 5 snowboards, mounted to rail) up on the top level and added a larger latter to the top. So within the next couple of days we will be finished with the drop in. We will have 3 seperate runs. The problem: now we need to populate the runs. We have 1 box in good shape, lexan top and all. Now we need to make several more unique boxes, rails and jumps. We currently have a single rail in the works. We took the old roof tops and nailed them together and then reinforce them. We are then going to add a metal edge to slide on. We figure you will be able to use it like a normal rail and also run up the side and use it like a kicker. Anyone have some other ideas? And remember, I need to keep it cheap.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

how old is this 'crew'?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

If by crew you mean me and my friend, 15, me and 16, my friend


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha sounds a lot like my drop in and yard 
i made my drop in from a swing set too 
check this out 
nitroboarder - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
the drop in should be the first picture


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a good sized jump for a backyard. I'm jealous


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm currently building a backyard park myself. Although I don't have a swingset to work off of, I do know my way around power tools and have some carpentry under my belt. I have built a 4' drop in, and am building an 8' one too. A couple things that you could do is build a rail. This is very simple and requires very little materials. I built mine with 2x3's spanning 8' with a piece of PVC piping on top. Also I have built a box that stands 3' tall by 14' long with HDPE on the top. I am currently in the process of building a second box that will have two levels to it. One that is wider and only stands 2' and the other narrower and 3' high. Make sure when you screw in your HDPE, or whatever you want to use on top, that you pilot the holes first. There's nothing worse than your edge catching a screw that is sticking out of the box. Also if you are using PVC piping for a rail, pre-drill holes in the top big enough for the head of the screw to fit through. This way you will be able to screw the piping down while still maintaining shape and "slide-ability". Last thing, always test out anything you build before trying to grind it or jump it or whatever, make sure everything is strong and sturdy. Don't be afraid to ask for help from someone who knows what they're doing, and also a little research can go a long way. Good luck on your projects. Keep shredding!

Tyler


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a swingset in my backyard that no one uses now that my brother and I are too old and too big for it. How did you guys incorporate the swing set into your design?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

How To: Build A Drop In Ramp
theres a link from transworld showing how to make a dropin ramp.

i currently have 2 jumps in my yard that i can hit in succession that are pretty good right now. i also have a wooden rail that i might bring out later this winter.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Holy old thread!!!


----------

